
How Your Company Can Build A Community on Twitter - petercooper
http://www.twitip.com/how-your-company-can-build-a-community-on-twitter/
======
DenisM
The ratio between amount of users in my startup and twitter mentions of it is
way over 1000:1.

Twitter is _very_ far from mainstream.

The search/RSS advice is solid though - creating an RSS feed for search reults
on your company name in both twitter and google is just plain common sense
right there. Any ideas for other places where I need to create an RSS feed?

~~~
petercooper
Depends on the focus and audience, I guess.

I have a Ruby blog with about 18000 subscribers and about 400 choose to
subscribe via Twitter. Hardly a great percentage, but not bad. Another has
3600 subscribers and 400ish Twitter followers too which is much stronger.

I also have a new iPhone blog with about 1500 subscribers so far, but 250
extra on Twitter - so.. a very vocal audience is there if you're willing to
engage.

~~~
DenisM
That's what I am talking about - some computer types might use twitter, normal
people don't. Unless you are building a product for programmers twitter is too
niche and all this busy activity outlined in the article will be useless.

------
davejohnson
Great article. TweetDeck is certainly the best tool for managing community
imo.

